# Samsung S5620 Monte/Onix - Problemas GPS



## Don Barredora (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola gente, tengo el Samsung s5620 Monte/Onix me baje el Programa llamado Mobile Gmaps para no usar el google maps y que me consuma credito el gps.

Ya tengo descargado los mapas y los veo en el MGMaps pero no me posiciona en el lugar donde yo estoy.

Si alguien tiene este telefono y este programa que me ayude o me de algun consejo para hacerlo funcionar.

Gracias.
Saludos.



Sorry... Solo hay que aguardar 5 a 15 min a que tome la señal del gps... Ya funciona correctamente..

Gracias igual.

PD: Envien a Moderacion si quieren..


----------

